# Hello all



## JCU (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello all, my name is Jonathan and I'm new to the site. So I just wanted to introduce myself.

I am an aspiring composer
in the process of moving back home to California. 

I was referred to this site by a friend who told me this is the place to, learn a lot get good advice and hopefully develop some friendships along the way.

I have a ton of questions. So if anybody out there would like to take on a Cyber Padawan please let me know. 

Thank you for your time and to all a great day. ~o)


----------



## JohnG (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Jonathan,

Great to have you aboard and thanks for posting. 

When you are ready, please put some of your music up on the composers' board so we can get to know your music.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 4, 2011)

JCU @ Mon Oct 03 said:


> I have a ton of questions. So if anybody out there would like to take on a Cyber Padawan please let me know.



Of course this presumes that we have Cyber Jedi Masters here. Misguided, you are 

Seriously though, there are some superb talent and helpful advice here so welcome to VI!


----------



## JCU (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys. I definitely will get some music up and that's unfortunate about the Cyber Jedi Masters, but I am sure there are more than enough composers to learn from. ~o)


----------

